# $10 for a 5lb fill



## jerandlaur (May 17, 2016)

Two Bucks liquor in Ft. Worth does a 5lb fill for $10.79. They will only fill up to a 10lb tank. Cheapest CO2 I have found.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that's not bad at all, do you have the address.


----------



## jerandlaur (May 17, 2016)

4792 South Freeway, Fort Worth


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

a little far, but might be worth the drive. thanks.


----------



## jerandlaur (May 17, 2016)

It is right off of 35. It may be a drive but it is a good fill. Full 5000 psi and has lasted. Better than other places I've gone.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jerandlaur said:


> It is right off of 35. It may be a drive but it is a good fill. Full 5000 psi and has lasted. Better than other places I've gone.


cool, thanks for the info. I'm in plano so it would be an hour or more to drive there. I did get lucky and find some one selling 5 pound bottles of filled c02. I was able to pick up two filled 5 pound bottles, and a regulator for $75.00 .  I still have a empty 5 pound bottle that needs to get filled though.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

did they fill your bottles by weight/transer or liquid. I'm need to refill my 5 pound bottle. called kegs and barrels. they want 18.00 for a 5 pound bottle refill.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> did they fill your bottles by weight/transer or liquid. I'm need to refill my 5 pound bottle. called kegs and barrels. they want 18.00 for a 5 pound bottle refill.


went to kegs and barrels. it was 17.99 plus tax, but gauge says 1200 so it was a good full bottle. also had to pay for a cert. test which was they same price didn't know my bottle was like 10 year old ound:


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

If you have a welding supply around you they are pretty cheap I got a 20 lb swap yesterday for $17.89.Plus you don't have to worry about the certification on the tanks.I don't know what the charge for smaller tanks it could be the same as mine.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mooncon said:


> If you have a welding supply around you they are pretty cheap I got a 20 lb swap yesterday for $17.89.Plus you don't have to worry about the certification on the tanks.I don't know what the charge for smaller tanks it could be the same as mine.


Thanks Danny will have to see if there's any welding supply stores around my area.


----------

